# Which mod do you think is the Best?



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Because there was not a option for none on the worst mod thread, I started the best mod thread! They have all been cool to me.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Coldfire without a doubt.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

As I said all the mods seem cool to me, but I didnt wanna vote all. So I voted for ChilDawg!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

AK cuz I felt bad for voting for him on the other thread







But they all cool!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

All of them give a part in keeping this site up to date and running right. Some help keep ppl in check and others are just very knowledgeable about specific things. So I vote all of them.. Without all of them we wouldnt have this great site to ask questions, share stories about our fish, post pics, and most of all get to know all of the other ppl that share our same obsession for a type of fish.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwA^


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Winkyee


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

i should be a mod, i registered in 2002, one of the first 25


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I like them all.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

n3p said:


> i should be a mod, i registered in 2002, one of the first 25


i should be a mod, cuz i'm kick ass...









i think most of the mods are pretty tight, some definitely stand out in certain areas tho


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Coldfire since I hear from him the least


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Jewelz by far...

Smart (intellectually, and emotionally) and fair, what more do you want in a mod...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

n3p said:


> i should be a mod, i registered in 2002, one of the first 25


My tongue might need stitches because of how hard it's being bitten right now...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i voted for myself because i'm the baddest mofo low-down around this town.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

ICEE said:


> Coldfire without a doubt.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

n3p said:


> i should be a mod, i registered in 2002, one of the first 25


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I voted AK. He seems to have a good balance of pimphand and knowing when to keep threads open.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Winkyee :nod:


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i voted for chili, bc i have a man-crush...

and b/c i voted for him on the bad thread


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Bio TeAch because his avatar reminds me of Kenya


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn, i cant vote for this. i vote them all.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I voted for ChilDawg because he touches me in ways that...TMI, NM.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> damn, i cant vote for this. i vote them all.


so you just vote all of them then


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Three way tie between GG, AK, and Dr.Giggles. I voted for GG though since he is the head honcho.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I know I seek the most help from GG and Winkyee-

They are my go too guys.......


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> damn, i cant vote for this. i vote them all.


so you just vote all of them then
[/quote]
thats what i did!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> damn, i cant vote for this. i vote them all.


so you just vote all of them then
[/quote]
thats what i did!
[/quote]
kiss ass


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nick G said:


> damn, i cant vote for this. i vote them all.


are you gonna suck them off as well?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> damn, i cant vote for this. i vote them all.


are you gonna suck them off as well?
[/quote]
/chases ICEE around with rolled up towel


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected]° said:


> Jewelz by far...
> 
> Smart (intellectually, and emotionally) and fair, what more do you want in a mod...


I greatly appreciate it, Bake !

But I voted for Xenon because without him, none of this would be here


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I voted GG. He is the only one that I ever delt with but he was fair and impartial.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Nick, it wasnt anything personal when you dug up an old thread and it got shut down. Common practice on the forum to do that by the mods. Only forum that probably gets more leeway than others would be the Pics and Vids forum. Otherwise it gets closed. If I didnt do it, someone else would have eventually closed it.







hope you got over it. I dont need any more crazy ass stalkers in my life :laugh:


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Hey Nick, it wasnt anything personal when you dug up an old thread and it got shut down. Common practice on the forum to do that by the mods. Only forum that probably gets more leeway than others would be the Pics and Vids forum. Otherwise it gets closed. If I didnt do it, someone else would have eventually closed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, nah man, its water under the bridge, i think i was just pissed but i searched and found my answer, and got over it. I understand why you did it, that was before i really knew much about forums, this is really my first and only one.

if i harbored animosity, i would have PMd u, i dont hold much back.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Nick G said:


> haha, nah man, its water under the bridge, i think i was just pissed but i searched and found my answer, and got over it. I understand why you did it, that was before i really knew much about forums, this is really my first and only one.
> 
> *if i harbored animosity, i would have PMd u, i dont hold much back.*


other members could learn a lot from you.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hyphen said:


> haha, nah man, its water under the bridge, i think i was just pissed but i searched and found my answer, and got over it. I understand why you did it, that was before i really knew much about forums, this is really my first and only one.
> 
> *if i harbored animosity, i would have PMd u, i dont hold much back.*


other members could learn a lot from you.
[/quote]
meh, i think most people know they can solve their problems, they just love the anger. they feed off of it. 
the way i see it, lifes too short for anger.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, there's something about the internet that does that to people. can't say that i wasn't the same way but i think i've been computer geek long enough that it got old.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

AK - No doubt about it. He doesn't think he is above anybody. He has the sweetest tanks and toys.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-
Thanks Sir.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I voted Dippy, mainly because when he is on here, he is on to help.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i vote ak all day,and he also knows when to not talk about touching himself like other mods. that is disgusting in itself


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

VRM said:


> i vote ak all day,and he also knows when to not talk about touching himself like other mods. that is disgusting in itself


Clever. How many people did you have helping you to write that shot?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

AK's got my vote.

But like I said before, P-Fury by far has the coolest moderators of any site I've ever been a part of.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

AK's got my vote.

But like I said before, P-Fury by far has the coolest moderators of any site I've ever been a part of.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> i vote ak all day,and he also knows when to not talk about touching himself like other mods. that is disgusting in itself


Clever. How many people did you have helping you to write that shot?
[/quote]

just you bubba. unlike you i don't wikipedia to feel good about myself







hench the reason you are the worst mod







oh hold on yes it is me sonic so you don't need to be acting like i was hiding a name seeing as xenon changed it for me


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hench the reason, eh?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

hyphen said:


> hench the reason, eh?


hahaha i was thinkin' the same thing


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

VRM said:


> i vote ak all day,and he also knows when to not talk about touching himself like other mods. that is disgusting in itself


Clever. How many people did you have helping you to write that shot?
[/quote]

just you bubba. unlike you i don't wikipedia to feel good about myself







hench the reason you are the worst mod







oh hold on yes it is me sonic so you don't need to be acting like i was hiding a name seeing as xenon changed it for me
[/quote]

I don't use Wikipedia, either. I prefer sites with credible information. And, yes, I knew it was sonicrx. That wasn't hard to figure out...


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

hyphen said:


> hench the reason, eh?


good catch i guess i should have hit e instead of h. i can't even say i missed the key haha either way he still sucks donkey pouch


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

VRM said:


> hench the reason, eh?


good catch i guess i should have hit e instead of h. i can't even say i missed the key haha either way he still sucks donkey pouch
[/quote]

You know what, if *you* feel that way, I'm obviously doing something right.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

all seem too be fine to me, each one has a different opinion as to how things should be moderated... what we have here is a lack of consistency, some days you can get away with almost anything, other days if you bend the rules even slightly down comes the iron fist of the gestapo.

just another reason why I keep coming back


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> hench the reason, eh?


good catch i guess i should have hit e instead of h. i can't even say i missed the key haha either way he still sucks donkey pouch
[/quote]

You know what, if *you* feel that way, I'm obviously doing something right.
[/quote]

never said you sucked as a mod. you mod just fine that is what i hate about you. i am sure you are a cool guy off the forums. i just like bugging ya







otherwise what esle would you have to do ? i have said in the past i do not always agree with you moderators,but on the whole all of you guys do a good job


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

VRM said:


> hench the reason, eh?


good catch i guess i should have hit e instead of h. i can't even say i missed the key haha either way he still sucks donkey pouch
[/quote]

You know what, if *you* feel that way, I'm obviously doing something right.
[/quote]

never said you sucked as a mod. you mod just fine that is what i hate about you. i am sure you are a cool guy off the forums. i just like bugging ya







otherwise what esle would you have to do ? i have said in the past i do not always agree with you moderators,but on the whole all of you guys do a good job
[/quote]

Gotcha. Yeah, we'd probably get along a lot better for the forums, LOL.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, look at you two .... I almost shed a tear..


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

Jewelz said:


> Wow, look at you two .... I almost shed a tear..


don't cry i just like to bust balls. i think all you guys and girls do a pretty good job,and chil just knows how to get under my skin enough to respect his abilities. i really don't hate anyone it is a strong word.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

VRM said:


> Wow, look at you two .... I almost shed a tear..


don't cry i just like to bust balls. i think all you guys and girls do a pretty good job,and chil just knows how to get under my skin enough to respect his abilities. i really don't hate anyone it is a strong word.
[/quote]

its the internet.


----------

